# I thought in ignorance...



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

boy, can I use that title alot I think.

I have the end loop with a switch at the end of each turn piece. So, I soldered a flex to a switch, and another flex to that one, so I could bend that baby around my loop, and then cut it flat to match the second switch. now I know some of you are already going LOL, and that's ok, me too. after wtf. but anyhow, I'm getting the suspicion that the soldering comes in after the track is laid down, glued down and in place.

any conformations on the best way to deal with this? my flex isn't so flexing any more.  as you know. I didn't actually see any online video on the best way to tackle this.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i set my track in place on the cork bed with track nails then solder the joints and drops then when that's all set then i lift it in sections put down a bead of caulk smooth it the best i can then set the track firmly in place. but that's just me.

i only solder in sections of 3 lengths of flex so all three are locked in that radius then move it lay the caulk and continue around that way


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

I solder my tract together before layin it. I have found that when laying loops it is easier to lay my radious's. I usually do not solder switches in.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I guess I am the odd guy here, I do not solder my track. In all the years that I have had it I can only think of one time that I have had a rail joiner fail to conduct the power.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Also keep in mind that if this is a return loop you need to isolate that section of track otherwise you're going to get a short where the track comes back and meets itself.

I don't solder my track together either. A little gap isn't a bad thing as it allows for expansion/contraction due to humidity changes.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You can _prebend_ your flex track while making your layout ... it'll make installation and track alignment quite a bit easier. Choo Choo Greg explains his method, here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3931

TJ


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks guys, I did prebend one to see how it went, wasn't totally sold on it. the ends weren't arced, and would need to be snipped off. i thought soldering was the better way to deal with flex track on curves.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I must be another odd man out on this too. I lay the track, fitting it and pin it down with T pins, then unpin it a section at a time, glue it down or nail it where needed but mostly just glue it down, re-pin it until dry, move on til track is all laid then solder the joints of track but never a switch. I have had to pull and replace a couple of switches. That way if something changes during the layout/planning phase its not that hard to pull up the glue and change it rather than having to unsolder joints.


----------



## Swhite503 (May 14, 2012)

I'm like Southern and Scott. I've never soldered my joints. I know I'm new to the forum, but not to model railroading. When I was building my HO layout I was always fearful of soldering. One was because of it being permenant, the other was my soldering ability. I was afraid of screwing up more than having to deal with connectors. I was always changing my layout. But now in my older years and doing things in N scale, things will be more permanent. But I still don't think I'll be soldering. I believe if the track is tacked down properly and you use fresh connectors there shouldn't be any problem.


----------

